# 9mm Ammo Prices increasing



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I have noticed an uptick in the price of 9mm ammo. 
TargetSports raised Lawman prices for 147gr from $225/case to $243/case including shipping;
PalmettoStateArmory raised their CCI Blazer Brass and Federal Champion from $9.99/box to $10.49 per box; (Shipping went from $12 to $14/case to my location)
NatchezSS prices have not gone up, but their shipping has a small increase;
SGammo.com has stayed about the same (Thank you SGammo!...Just bought a case from you along with two boxes of Winchester HP...Thanks for keeping your prices low!)
My local Walmart has Champion and Remington at $11.97 a box. They have a 250 round box of Remington for $59.97, and 100 round Winchester for $23.97.

Last gun show at Chantilly, VA...one of the country's largest... I went on Sunday and every major vendor and most small vendors were sold out of 9mm ammo. GaArms was sold out of 9mm ammo...never seen that happen. I got lucky and found a small vendor with two cases of CCI Blazer Brass for $209/case. 

I don't follow other calibers, so can't comment there. But there seemed to be plenty of 380auto, .45auto, .40auto, .22rimfire, and other calibers available in cases and boxes. This seems to be unique to 9mm. 

Is anyone else observing the same things in other areas of the country? 

I am not interested in speculation as to why....more what's happening with the ammo markets. 

Thanks,
CC


----------



## MichiganBob (Feb 21, 2012)

Our local Wal-Mart three weeks ago 115 gr. Rem FMJ was 11.97 for box of 50. Last week 12.97, and last night 13.97. Just keep walking the price up. I don't know why, but thing I'll stock up on a couple of the 250 round boxes this week before it gets to high.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Received an email from several ammo vendors online and stating prices are going up this week....JJ


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I think its not long before SGammo and NatchezSS raise their prices. I already had an order for 1000 Federal 147gr target ammo from SGammo along with 100 rounds of Winchester 147 T-Series HP's. I went ahead and bought 1000 115gr reloads and 1000 147gr RN New ammo from freedommunitions.com. The 115gr reloads are only $155 plus shippping. The 147gr was only $209/1000. Combined, it was only $405 includign shipping....that's 20 cents a round averaged. And, I already had 1000 on the way from Jack Ross ammo....at $175 including shipping. 

Yes, I go through a lot of ammo, but 4000 will keep me stocked for the IDPA season. I will watch the ammo market and if the prices drop again...stock up. 

I don't expect the self-defense ammo to go up in price, though. There is a lot of competition in that market and most people don't buy them hundreds at a time. 

I know what you're thinking: "Why doesn't he reload?" First, I don't have the time. Second, the cost to reload is about .15/round, so it's just not worth the time. And, when you can get reloaded at these prices and new at good prices, it just doesn't make sense. Now if I was shooting .45caliber....probably would be reloading. 

Thanks,
CC


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just got started into reloading and know component prices are going up as well....JJ


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

When gas goes up everything goes up. Shipping will bite you twice. Reloading will save you even if components rise. 

RCG


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> When gas goes up everything goes up. Shipping will bite you twice. Reloading will save you even if components rise.
> 
> RCG


:mrgreen:
You may get me to reloading eventually...but right now my goal is to consistently meet the median speed in local IDPA matches. And, that is not so easy as we have a group of Masters in the clubs I shoot in. I just want to be good enough to go to the National Championship and not end up at the bottom.

In the meantime, the 4000 rounds I just bought should keep me supplied through October, at least.

I recently bought one of these and has greatly reduced my need for live fire practice, and thus reduced ammo consumption. I highly recommend them:
Training Lasers

CC


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

I am considering a Ruger Mark III 22 for Target shooting. I enjoy shooting but not at a quarter per shot for 9mm. Gas prices are impacting everything you buy not just ammo. 

Russ


----------

